# Smarty the Hunting dog.



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty the Hunting dog. 

This afternoon Smarty was having a fit by the saddle bags on my DH motorcycle. We were sure it was a spider or bug. We opened the bag’s first flap nothing, then the zippers, then we poked a stick in to see if anything was there and low and behold there is a mama mouse and her babies. By the time we arranged something to catch her she was gone with babies hanging on. Smarty was on constant watch for the last 2 hours. She found 2 of the babies, but did not touch them. She set her sights on the leaf blower and would not leave it. When DH returned he picked it up, took it to a trash can and turned it upside down, out comes mama mouse and another 4 babies. 

He deposited the family in the lower part of the woods and we hope they stay there. 

While Smarty was doing her hunting, little Galen was staying as far away from the area as possible. She said she is a city girl and Smarty can have all the critters. I am proud of Smarty, had she not found this little family we would have had a mouse population in our garage.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah for Smarty, Miss-Animal-Control-Officer of the house! Good for her!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh that Smarty is a good hunter ,lucky for the mice her predatory drive wasn't too strong. Cute story ,thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! I would of freaked out!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> OMG! I would of freaked out!


We live in the woods so I don't have the luxury of freaking out. Good thing I was going to give her a bath tomorrow, she got it early this evening.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great girl! She was right on it and saved you from what could've been a real PITA! She is such a good good dog!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay, Smarty, you saved the day! That's the way to make your mama proud :clap2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go, Smarty!! Did she get a special treat?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Now how smart is Smarty? What a good girl and such a mess she saved you from. I chuckled at Galen's bravery, or lack thereof. Atta girl Smarty !!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Go, Smarty, go! I live in an 18 unit condo building in the middle of San Francisco. There are bars and restaurants on my block...you know that means potential rodent problems. My building had a mouse problem last year and everyone was having openings under their sinks plugged up, and dealing with tracks of mice. Everyone except me. Lola was on her guard a few times, and I thought she was hallucinating. But I guess she must have had a mouse sighting, and then that mouse wised up and high-tailed it to another unit in the building! 

Imagine if there were chickens nearby!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty did get a special treat and so did Galen although she did nothing to deserve it.

Every time she has gone out since she has to do her sentry duty to make sure all is safe from new critters.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Way to go Smarty! You are such a brave little girl. Galen doesn't need to worry about critters with Smarty around. Sandi you must be so very proud.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Smarty knows her name. A special treat and proud words to her!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, that is so neat! I know that when Ricky has a certain-pitched bark, that there is something I need to check out. No one else in the family seems to recognize this, but then I'm so attuned to the pets and, like a baby's cry, know pretty much what each sound they make means. I was thinking about the poor mama and babies. They would have been killed in that leaf blower had your DH not known! Way to go, Smartypants!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has to investigate every thing in garage on her way out and in. She has found a job.

Marg, I hate to admit it but DH left to go to the store to buy mouse traps. Letting them stay in the Garage was not an option.


----------

